# Misifiring and charcoal canister problems b5 a4 2.8



## DopeAudi (Jan 18, 2010)

My 2.8 loves misfiring. It has misfired ever since I have had it. I have bought a new MAF sensor, I changed the coil, wires, 2 sets of blue top injectors, and put new spark plugs in. I cannot figure it out. I have a stock intake and I had a stock filter, and now a new k&n air filter insert.
Also my charcoal canister keeps getting clogged. I replaced it and now the one I just put in is clogged. when I am putting in gas it stops about every 1 dollar. What could cause this? purge valve? or what?
If you have any ideas or tips on these please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Misifiring and charcoal canister problems b5 a4 2.8 (DopeAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DopeAudi* »_What could cause this? purge valve? or what?

Entirely possible. If it is the purge valve, it should throw a code though, and a MIL. Misfires should throw codes too. A scan will give you more information.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Misifiring and charcoal canister problems b5 a4 2.8 ()*

probably need a new filler neck


----------

